# lowest airfare ever



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

US Airways became the low-cost carrier of all time over the weekend - selling round-trip flights to some U.S. cities for less than $2 - until the carrier fixed a glitch in its computer system.

For several hours, US Airways Group Inc. was selling tickets to smaller cities for $1.86 plus fees, The Charlotte Observer reported Monday.

The deal set Internet boards abuzz over the weekend. With taxes and fees, the round-trip fares averaged about $40 apiece.

After discovering the problem Saturday, US Airways corrected it by that evening, the Observer reported. A spokesman said the airline doesn't know how many people bought the super-cheap tickets.

"Obviously, if we sold any tickets at that rate, we'll honor them," said airline spokesman Chuck Allen.

A moderator for FlyerTalk.com, an Internet site for frequent fliers, said most of the fares involved flights into Lebanon, N.H., or Watertown, N.Y. But several other cities, including Asheville, N.C., and Hilton Head Island, S.C., were also involved.

The ticket pricing error comes as US Airways is struggling to raise money to leave bankruptcy protection in coming months.

Divinity student Randy Besta, 42, of Toronto, Ontario, bought 10 first-class, round-trip tickets from Watertown to Eugene, Ore., for about $64 each.

He doesn't know anyone in the area. And even though he'll fly through two or three other airports to get there, Besta doesn't mind.

"I've always wanted to go to Oregon," he said.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow wish I knew about it


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Not the first time this happened. In 1998 a carrier (forgot which one, think it was United) had a glitch where folks got their hands on round-trip tickets from Anchorage, AK to San Juan, PR for like $150 or so .... in February during high season (normal fare at the time was more like $900+)! They went like hotcakes while it lasted. The downside was, that they bought the tickets and then realized that many hotels were booked solid and their cheap dream vacations became a camping trip.


----------



## Mark (Jan 16, 2005)

And look at all this free advertising for US Air.....


----------

